# help me to configure tata indicom dialup in ubuntu.



## sav_more (Feb 4, 2007)

have installed ubuntu 6.06 without any problems.(for da 1st time.so dont know much bout configuring this os)
i have a tata indicom connection to connect to the net.model is LSP 350T.it is connected to the usb port
it connects to the net smoothly on xp.on ubuntu gives me a modem not responding message.

i have made 2 files /etc/wvdial.conf  and /etc/resolv.conf

wvdial.conf

[ Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyS0
Baud = 115200
SetVolume=0
Dial Command = ATDT
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = AT+CRM=1
FlowControl = Hardware (CRTSCTS)
ISDN = 0
Phone = #777
Username = internet
Password = internet 
Stupid Mode = 1


and resolv.conf

nameserver 202.138.103.100

nameserver 202.138.96.2


to dial i use sudo wvdial
here i get a message sending ATZ (or somthng dont rember)
resending....
modem not responding.


cud any one help me.
mobo is asus a8n vm csm,512mb ram,3000+

thanks in advance


----------



## mehulved (Feb 4, 2007)

See *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42371


----------



## sav_more (Feb 4, 2007)

hey thanks man...
i did a search on this topic but did not find the topic u mentioned.
guess have to search properly..
anyways thanks a lot.wil see if this works.
__________
havin som problems.

when i try to edit the wvdial.conf file ,i cant save the file.
logged in as root then tried again.. same thing.it says cant write to file.
but i ran sudo wvdial.conf
says carrier not found.

why am i unable to write to the wvdial.conf file even as root.

can i delete the file and make a new one????
how do i do this???
help pls.
__________


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2007)

what is the syntax u used for wvdialconf proper one is 

```
~#wvdiaconf /etc/wvdial.conf
```
also there are lotta howtos if you google a bit:
*www.linuxforu.com/yabbse/index.php?board=13;action=display;threadid=969
*www.linuxsolved.com/forums/ftopic766.html
*geocities.com/avinashbrathod/linux/


----------



## sav_more (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks 4 da quick reply...
wil try dat.
i had the 1st link u hav provided.
thanks 4 the other two.
__________
@praka123
tried wvdiaconf /etc/wvdial.conf ....says bad command
then tried wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf.......worked.detected modem and it wrote settings to /etc/wvdial.conf

then tried to open /etc/wvdial.conf as root . i can modify /etc/wvdial.conf.but cant save it......says cant open file to write.

these r the commands i used

1] logged in as root using su

2]used 
  wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf....it detected modem and wrote settings to  /etc/wvdial.conf

3]then tried to manually modify /etc/wvdial.conf using

sudo vi /etc/wvdial.conf

it opens the file, but when i modify it and try to save it says cud not open the file to write.

4] then used su wvdial 

says CARRIER NOT DETECTED
 and the phone displays ASYNC DATA..

WTF!!!!!!!!!


am i using wrong commands.basic thing is i can modify /etc/wvdial.conf  but cant save the damn thing.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2007)

*solutions may be...*

confusing,did u successful in running wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf ?
presently i am using dataone BB.did those wvdial long time ago.as u r using ubuntu:

```
~$sudo  wvdialconf  /etc/wvdial.conf
```
 make sure you have "apt-get install ppp" also.
/etc/wvdial.conf may be similar to one below:

```
[FONT=Courier new][Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyS1
Baud = 115200
Init1 = AT
Init2 = ATE0V1
Init3 = AT+CRM=1
Init4 = ATS0=0
Phone = ####
Username = internet
Password = internet
Modem Type = Analog Modem
[/FONT][FONT=Courier new]ISDN = 0[/FONT]
```
 enter the service providers phone number yo passwd etc(remember i dont use tataindicom-)
from sources it seems u need to have ur tata mobile speaker phone *ON *so that can  find ur modem.


> while u run this wvdial u have to start Speaker Phone of ur CDMA phone, or else it won't find ur modem. start ur speaker phone & type the command wvdial /etc/wvdial.conf & after a few sec. close the speaker phone.
> which will connect u to the internet.


 add these lines to /etc/resolv.conf

```
~$sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
[FONT=Courier new]nameserver 202.54.1.30
nameserver 202.54.1.18[/FONT]
```
 the DNS server addresses must be correct refer tatamobile guys for correct dns server addresses and edit above file and add them in the same format.
if  everything is correct,u may try dialing using below comd in a terminal:

```
~$sudo [FONT=Courier new]wvdial &[/FONT]
```
 check whether it shows any error messages>post it here will try out.

ps:In ubuntu u need to use sudo instead of su."sudo cmd" will ask for ur current login passwd for assuming root's/super power and runs the command.although its quiet possible to set your ubuntu box to have a root user password.Best of Lux
with due credits to LFY user-*aqua26*


----------



## sav_more (Feb 4, 2007)

wil try dat n post..thanks.
__________
GOT CONNECTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank u thank u thank u.

@praka 123.......U DA MAN...
thanks.
the baud rate was the problem.
changed it. 
reppin u.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2007)

glad u have got it working..


----------

